# Natural bodybuilder here looking for someone to sponsor me so i can turn pro



## MJ231987 (Jun 18, 2012)

Hey guys i am a natural bodybuilder, looking to turn pro, i am 23, and really in need for a sponsor, its just so expensive when your young

i am 5 foot 8, 228, under 10% bodyfat, all muscle, and very hungry to get to the top, just need someone to get me over the edge, if interested email me at looking forward to hearing from you


----------



## Arnold (Jun 18, 2012)

MJ231987, welcome to IronMagazine Forums! 

*FYI* - this forum is for new member introductions, please post specific questions in the appropriate forums, thanks! 

*Forums:*

Weight Training
Supplements
Diet & Nutrition
Anabolic Zone
General Health

*Please join our Free newsletter: *Sign-up Here!

*Check out all of the benefits of becoming an* Elite Member

*Please Like Us On FB:*




*Note: This is an automated message.*


----------



## charley (Jun 18, 2012)

Welcome !!!!


----------



## brazey (Jun 19, 2012)

Welcome...


----------



## dirtbiker666 (Jun 19, 2012)

I have a few vials of semen I will send you .


----------



## OrbitNutrition (Jun 19, 2012)

Welcome and good luck in your career


----------



## ashoprep1 (Jun 20, 2012)

welcome


----------



## Gena Marie (Jun 20, 2012)

Welcome to the board.


----------



## ashoprep1 (Jun 22, 2012)

Good Luck on your mission


----------

